# MrJimi's recruitment story................



## MrJimi (23 Jul 2009)

I hopped on the subway at Davisville Station yesterday heading north. Four stations later I was at  Sheppard Station and a short block away from 4900 Yonge St, AKA, CFRC Toronto. I was expecting it to be a small unassuming little building but was now peering up at quite the structure with the standard Canada sign right up top.

     As I entered through the doors I realized that this particular building was much more than just a monster recruitment centre, (big relief), as it most likely housed many different government offices and agencies. I quickly found the CFRC, which was conveniently located on the first floor, I walked in like the nervous little maggot I currently am and said " Hi, I have a completed application to hand in", at that point a couple recruiters looked up and one said " did you say completed?" I responded in the affirmative, and with a pleased look on his face, my recruiter sat me down and away we went.

     I had all my necessary documents in order, and was very rigorous with checking and double checking everything. The first thing i showed him was an acceptance letter from Radio College of Canada or RCC. I told him I was interested in pursuing a career as a NET COMM in the Navy, and that the subsidized education plan was the right fit for me. He was impressed with my applications and mentioned that a lot of applicants had trouble finding references, so with all 5 of mine being at least 10 years he was impressed. We talked a little bit, while he got my file together, and I anxiously waited while he did that.

       Once everything was completed and all the boxes were checked, my recruiter led me to a back office at which point he dropped me off to a CFAT scheduler. "Is Monday the 27th too soon?" he asked me. "Absolutely not, sir" he turned with a funny grin, and I walked out the door CFAT appt. in hand and headed back to the subway and back home. In four days I will write my CFAT.


----------



## dustinm (23 Jul 2009)

That's great  I've got a 30 day wait for my CFAT/Interview (CFRC Barrie), and they said it could be a month after that before I get my medical


----------



## Otis (24 Jul 2009)

Good Luck MrJimi ... STUDY ALL WEEKEND! and we'll see you Monday.

Otis


----------



## rlee_1001 (24 Jul 2009)

CFAT is a breeze MrJimi. Pay attention to your timing, stay calm and focused you will be fine.

-Ryan


----------



## mellian (24 Jul 2009)

rlee_1001 said:
			
		

> CFAT is a breeze MrJimi. Pay attention to your timing, stay calm and focused you will be fine.
> 
> -Ryan



I say study anyway.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Jul 2009)

rlee_1001 said:
			
		

> CFAT is a breeze MrJimi. Pay attention to your timing, stay calm and focused you will be fine.
> 
> -Ryan



What may be a "breeze" for you, may not be for others.  It won't hurt to study.   :

Good luck, MrJimi!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Jul 2009)

I had to redo the CFAT when I CTd 3 years ago.  I studied.  (make sure you know fractions,  Math.com was what I used.) 

Good luck!


----------



## MrJimi (24 Jul 2009)

I appreciate all the support, thank you.  I have studied using every resource I could find online, mostly IQ tests. I am confident and prepared so at this point I'm going to work on my focus and calmness. I know my math and my spatial is pretty good as well. I think my biggest challenge will be the verbal skills section. Im a lot more excited than nervous. This feels like the first few steps of a marathon, can't wait to trek further.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Jul 2009)

MrJimi said:
			
		

> I appreciate all the support, thank you.  I have studied using every resource I could find online, mostly IQ tests. I am confident and prepared so at this point I'm going to work on my focus and calmness. I know my math and my spatial is pretty good as well. *I think my biggest challenge will be the verbal skills section. Im a lot more excited than nervous.* This feels like the first few steps of a marathon, can't wait to trek further.



How about your written ones?   ;D

(Sorry, I had to slide that one in...believe me, if you check my post history, you'll find lots of things wrong I am sure.  >)


----------



## ajp (24 Jul 2009)

I have a degree in Recreation and I got in...Armd


----------



## MrJimi (24 Jul 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> How about your written ones?   ;D
> 
> (Sorry, I had to slide that one in...believe me, if you check my post history, you'll find lots of things wrong I am sure.  >)



Haha, you got me there. 

Does anyone know if a pencil and paper are permitted?


----------



## Otis (24 Jul 2009)

MrJimi said:
			
		

> Haha, you got me there.
> 
> Does anyone know if a pencil and paper are permitted?



A pencil and scrap paper will be provided.

Otis


----------



## MrJimi (27 Jul 2009)

Today I successfully completed my CFAT! I found it to be fairly easy, I was expecting it to be a little tricky when it came to how the questions were asked, but thankfully every question was stated clearly and understandable. Unfortunately the whole system crashed halfway through, so we had to start from scratch, but all in all was very happy with my performance. I have been instructed to call tomorrow morning to book my interview. I'm hoping to book it ASAP, perform well, and on to the medical.

For the interview, are we expected to dress formal? I would think so, but Im not sure.

Very excited to move one step closer!

MrJimi


----------



## the_girlfirend (27 Jul 2009)

Although there were people waiting in jeans and t-shirts for their interview... I was proudly wearing a suit... you should dress for success!


----------



## aesop081 (27 Jul 2009)

There is already a million posts on this site about what to wear at the interview



> I was proudly wearing a suit... you should dress for success



I wore a clean T-shirt and a pair of jeans. Now look at me, senior NCO and all.


----------



## MrJimi (28 Jul 2009)

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> Although there were people waiting in jeans and t-shirts for their interview... I was proudly wearing a suit... you should dress for success!



I agree with you 100%.

Interview is now booked for Aug 10. Almost there now.


----------



## Steve_D (2 Aug 2009)

Good luck on the interview.  Make certain you let us all know how it went.

7 days to go...

Steve


----------



## MrJimi (14 Aug 2009)

I had my interview, it went very well and was told I am a "strong candidate." It was a lot longer than I anticipated,(2 hours), but it varies due to the nature of the trade. Applying as a NET under the SEP requires rigorous screening to make certain the candidate can handle the amount of studying involved. 

My medical will be conducted sometime in September and that will conclude my application process.

My college of choice is RCC, and the program starts in October and pretty much continues non-stop until November of 2011. I wonder when I will have time to do my basic training. I would much prefer to do BMQ before school starts as I feel it will put my head in more of a military mode.

Does the BMQ course run year round? Or is it more of a summer thing. I've checked the website and it appears to run June-Dec. 

MrJimi


----------



## Otis (14 Aug 2009)

They do run them year round, you however, don't have time to complete BMQ prior to school ... so you'll do it later.

Otis


----------



## MrJimi (15 Aug 2009)

Otis said:
			
		

> They do run them year round, you however, don't have time to complete BMQ prior to school ... so you'll do it later.
> 
> Otis



I hope you're right Otis, however, my medical is still to be done and although I have never had any major medical problems, you never really know what may be found. Ive read a lot about files needing doctors approvals and that could set me back where I may have to attend school at a later date. This probably won't be the case, I'm well above average in the fitness dept., but you never know.


----------



## Arthur.K.ogichidaa (4 Sep 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> How about your written ones?   ;D
> 
> (*Sorry, I had to slide that one in...believe me, if you check my post history, you'll find lots of things wrong I am sure.*  >)



Should be spaces around that ellipsis, but at least the sentence is proven to be accurate.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Sep 2009)

Arthur.K.ogichidaa said:
			
		

> Should be spaces around that ellipsis, but at least the sentence is proven to be accurate.



ruckmarch?


----------



## MrJimi (8 Sep 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> ruckmarch?



Oh dear god I hope not. :-\


----------



## MrJimi (11 Sep 2009)

Good news. My medical has been booked for Sept. 15. Very excited to round out the process and hopefully be accepted into the NCM SEP as a NET. Never thought I'd be so excited to see to the Doctor.

MrJimi


----------



## chrome1967 (11 Sep 2009)

That is good news MrJimi ! Good luck next Tuesday.

How was your day trip on HMCS Ville de Quebec? I went on the Sunday and was lucky enough to get a private tour down below. My wife and I had a great time. 

Keep us posted.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Arthur.K.ogichidaa (11 Sep 2009)

Good luck to you. Just don't drink coffee beforehand or high b/p and heartrate will force you to go to a doctor and delay it further. I'm just used to drinking it and didn't even think about it and that happened to me.


----------



## Steve_D (11 Sep 2009)

Great news, MrJimi

Make sure to let us know how it went; although we are all sure that it will go just fine.

Good luck

Steve


----------



## MrJimi (24 Sep 2009)

chrome1967 said:
			
		

> That is good news MrJimi ! Good luck next Tuesday.
> 
> How was your day trip on HMCS Ville de Quebec? I went on the Sunday and was lucky enough to get a private tour down below. My wife and I had a great time.
> 
> ...



My trip on the Ville De Quebec was amazing. We got to have a day sail out on the lake, anchored for front row seats of the air show, it was brilliant. We had a tour of the ship as well as a delicious lunch, wow that food was good. To top off the day, the ship performed a couple high speed turns which amazed me, the speed was a lot faster than I thought it would be. I know I'm going to fit into the Navy rather nicely.

Medical ---  I went in for my medical this morning because my original appointment was re-booked at the last minute. Passed easily and have now completed my process of CFAT, interview, and Medical.

 My concern is that School orientation begins on Oct 1, with school starting on the 5th. That leaves me with a week to find out if I will be offered a position as a NET. Im currently trying to figure out what happens with my file now that my medical is completed, and if it can be expediated considering the circumstances of my timeline. Either way I will be a member of the forces, I just need to know when.

On pins and needles,  MrJimi


----------



## MrJimi (1 Oct 2009)

Almost 2 months after handing in my application, I have been offered a job with the Canadian Forces! I am to be sworn in tomorrow at CFRC Toronto. After all the testing and form filling I can definitely say it was well worth it. 

 Before I go to St. Jean for basic training, I will be studying here in Toronto at RCC. Im not sure if Basic will be completed between years or at the end of the second year, either way, Im thrilled. Im very happy and excited to begin my studies on Monday.

Mr Jimi


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Oct 2009)

Congrats, Mr. Jimi!


----------



## FDO (1 Oct 2009)

Don't forget to say Hi to Otis when you come in tomorrow. He likes that! He likes a pat on the head too.


----------



## MrJimi (3 Oct 2009)

I am officially a member of the Canadian Forces family. I was sworn in yesterday and spent the better part of the morning signing my autograph on the dotted line. 
     
     I feel a nervous excitement now that it's official. I did have my question about basic training answered, I will go to BMQ after my second year of school, reason being, my particular college goes nonstop through the summers and it makes better logistical sense to attend BMQ post-school.

    School begins Monday, and after school I have to drop in to The Downsview base to clear-in, submit void cheques, and submit my rental agreement. Once I've done this, I can book an appointment with my ULO or University Liason Officer, to sit down and discuss school as well as my responsibilities as a CF member.

   This week will be a busy one and I'm really looking forward to settling into a rhythm and learning electronics. Until next time......

   OS MrJimi


----------



## Otis (4 Oct 2009)

Hey OS Mr.Jimi,

Sorry I missed your swearing in, I was otherwise occupied on Friday ... congratulations!

Otis


----------



## Steve_D (5 Oct 2009)

Congrats OS MrJimi

Hopefully we might serve together onboard ship.

Best of luck in your future and glad that your patience and hard work has paid off.

Steve


----------

